# Got my first Deer!  (PETA folk would do best not opening this one.)



## Stradawhovious (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been away for a while, but not without good cause!  Hunting season here, and I went out for the first time.  Even got a deer!

I got her with a Springfield model 1884 trapdoor rifle from 1891 chambered in .45-70govt.  I figured if I'm going to hunt for food, I might as well do it using the tools my Great Great Grandfather used. It was quickly, cleanly and humanely done with one shot.

It was an amazing experience, and she will feed my family for a long long time. I even did all the processing.  We now have Steaks, Loins, Jerky and 4 differend kinds of Sausage.  I'm really looking forward to doing this again.

And please folks, lets not turn this into an anti hunting thread.  You won't win. Hunting for population control and food is as good for the species as it is my freezer.


----------



## mc1979 (Nov 11, 2011)

:thumbup: 

It's still bow season here, hubby has gone 3 times and brought home nothing as of yet. Drew back on a doe last week, and a second later a little one came out behind her and he said he just couldn't do that to that baby! 
I am so ready for our freezer to be full of meat again!!


----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2011)

But I like eating tasty animals (and have to admit that I've never eaten venison!) 

And UK side I know well the need to cull for control since we have no natural deer predators left (we wiped them out) so population control is certainly something I'm familiar with and can agree to when its policed properly to ensure that over-harvesting does not take place and that the culled animals are put to good use (food, skins etc..) - about the only resentment I have to it is its use as a tourist attraction (where upon concerns above overharvesting tend to go right out the window and making clean kills is also iffy when you get new shooters with little experience just paying to shoot for the activity without as much effort into learning to make that one shot kill).


----------



## Scuba (Nov 11, 2011)

This is something I need to do especially since I live in Kentucky now and the in-laws have 55 acres mostly wooded.  Growing up in Maryland though you could barely own a gun much less shoot it where I lived.  I don't know how I would do with the gutting.  I had to dissect a cadaver in Chriopractic school and that was interesting and I would imagine would be worse then a deer.  That was just more specific then gutting and bleeding and animal.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 11, 2011)

Scuba said:


> I don't know how I would do with the gutting.



I had the same concern.  I will be honest and say that I didn't gut this one (definately will on the next one), but was present for the whole 3 minute procedure.  

It was amazingly less gory than expected ( I will not go into detail for the sake of the squeamish).  I can see a poor shot making the whole process drastically messier (and I'd assume smellier) but with a clean lung/heart shot there is no odor, and very little fuss.  I was in awe of the whole process.


----------



## KenC (Nov 11, 2011)

Although I donate to some animal organizations, PETA is not one of them, as they seem completely unconcerned with the ethical treatment of people, just as a lot of farmers and ranchers aren't concerned about killing wolves, so we end up with overpopulation of deer, wild horses, etc.  I hope you have a good recipe for deer chili because it looks like you'll be working on this one a while!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice work.  Now's the time while the bucks are in a rut.


----------



## mc1979 (Nov 11, 2011)

Venison is great, especially the tenderloins battered and fried! I am not big on GROUND venison, but have been told that if you mix chilli powder it takes some of that wild taste out of it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 11, 2011)

KenC said:


> I hope you have a good recipe for deer chili because it looks like you'll be working on this one a while!



Yeah, I kind of had an "Oh ****!" moment after processing this one. I had to go out and buy another freezer. 



mc1979 said:


> Venison is great, especially the tenderloins battered and fried! I am not big on GROUND venison, but have been told that if you mix chilli powder it takes some of that wild taste out of it.



A tip that works with big game fish, and I'm assuming with venison as well (ETA Google confirms it works for venison as well....... can't wait to pull out those backstraps....)..... Pack the steaks and other chunks of meat in milk for a while before processing or cooking. It pulls the majority of the blood out of the meat, and takes that gamey taste out of it. Make sure you rinse it good to get the blood and milk off of the meat.

For my brats we used mostly venison, a little lean pork and a touch of beef fat, ground it all together and stuffed into natural casings.

I had some last night.... boiled in beer and onions, then broiled until the casing was crispy, but before it split. It had to have been the best damned sausage I have ever had. Hands down.


----------



## tevo (Nov 11, 2011)

*Sees thread*







*expecting this*







*Click*


Sees this.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^^^

Sorry, couldn't help but chuckle.


----------



## tevo (Nov 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help but chuckle.



Mission Accomplished


----------



## snowbear (Nov 11, 2011)

I got my first deer with a Chevy TrailBlazer.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice! Someone in my house had better get one soon... It's only archery season here, but I am on my last venison roast from last year and something's gotta give! We usually have 2 in the freezer by now and... NOTHING. 
We'd rather eat venison 90% of the time! Except a damn good steak once in a while!


----------



## SGorman (Nov 11, 2011)

A balsamic vinegar marinade with a little dry mustard and ground pepper will take the game right out of that meat in 12 hours.  Looks like you're going to have a great winter.  Bring venison stew ice fishing.  Takes the cold out a bit.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 11, 2011)

PETA? You mean the guys with the rolling death chamber? Those people are a joke.




Scuba said:


> This is something I need to do especially since I live in Kentucky now and the in-laws have 55 acres mostly wooded.  Growing up in Maryland though you could barely own a gun much less shoot it where I lived.  I don't know how I would do with the gutting.  I had to dissect a cadaver in Chriopractic school and that was interesting and I would imagine would be worse then a deer.  That was just more specific then gutting and bleeding and animal.



55 acres and you are not hunting, what's wrong with you?  When I had 50 acres in TN I never paid for meat, lol. Also, because my property was registered as a farm (I grew mostly trees :er: ) I was allowed to shoot deer anytime of year if they endangered my vegetable plot... Don't remember if it was a county or state thing but you might want to check if you have something similar in KY.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be totally honest with you....













It's a crying shame someone bubba'd that beautiful rifle. I'd be looking for a stock to restore her to her former glory.  Good job, 45-70, hell yeah!!



Congrats on the kill...please tell me you enjoyed the liver!??


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 11, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I'll be totally honest with you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will get no disagreement from me. It cannot be restored. The barrel has been cut down to 22" as well. Also, it is the original stock, the Armorers Cartouche matches the serial number. It would be a shame to split them up.  But, it functions flawlessly, whoever did the butchering took care to give the muzzle a decent crown, and I can get a fist sized group at 100 yards from a rest, so It's still a hell of a rifle.

It is still a really cool piece of history, and will stay the way it is until after I die. I will say that I had nothing to do with the butchering of this one, but the price I paid certainly reflects it. Got her for next to nothing.

You can a better look on my Flickr if you want, I think I have some closeups of the lockwork and such.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2011)

"Springfield model 1884 trapdoor rifle from 1891 chambered in .45-70govt"

Whoa...retro rifle, retro cartridge...success!! I love venison steaks cut very thin, then seasoned with salt and pepper, then additional layers of steaks added, and seasoned, and the meat packed tightly into a crock or other non-reactive container and aged for about a week or so. This type of thin-cut steak is often called "breakfast steak" cut if it's done from beef. The venison will keep in the crock for quite some time if refrigerated, or even just keep on "the back porch" during the cold months of the year. This is the way many people kept large quantities of steaks before refrigeration came about in the 1920's. Of course, they used a LOT of salt, and soaked the meat in water before preparing it, in a process called "freshening". Salt and pepper steak is the name for this way oif preparing thin-slicked steak. It is very quickly fried in butter or bacon grease for only about 90 seconds or so,per side, then served. It will cook FAST! It can also be dredged in flour before frying, for a chicken-frued pepper steak. Enjoy the venison.


----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2011)

Offensive posts removed - also in future please use the report post button to deal with offensive/insulting/attacking etc... remarks rather than trying to counter - otherwise both parties end up just as bad as each other.


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 11, 2011)

I miss venison....  I have a 30 min video that my children made of the gutting and skinning of a deer. They were 5 and 7 at the time, but they have been brought up with it so they thought it was cool....boys...

 Congratulations!! (But I am insanely jealous!)


----------



## Warren Peace (Nov 12, 2011)

I would like to know why my post was removed, but the displaying of a dead animal is o.k.  I find this offensive.   Your proud of this?   It is disgusting to see , specially on a photo forum.   Go post this on one of your US gun forums or something.  
 But it is typical of the US.  Killing is o.k.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:
			
		

> I would like to know why my post was removed, but the displaying of a dead animal is o.k.  I find this offensive.   Your proud of this?   It is disgusting to see , specially on a photo forum.   Go post this on one of your US gun forums or something.
> But it is typical of the US.  Killing is o.k.



I don't think that's fair to say its typical of the US. I don't agree with hunting and I live in the US. The OP did give fair warning though so you probably shouldn't have looked at it - I didn't.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:


> I would like to know why my post was removed, but the displaying of a dead animal is o.k.  I find this offensive.   Your proud of this?   It is disgusting to see , specially on a photo forum.   Go post this on one of your US gun forums or something.
> But it is typical of the US.  Killing is o.k.



I sure as hell have no idea why your post was removed (I didn't even see it) and I agree that this shot has no redeeming value photo wise but it is posted in the Off Topic Chat area... where we go to chat about things that are not really photo related. Not only that but the title of the thread made it very clear what the thread was about. If it bothers you, skip it.

If you choose to NOT skip it it is the easiest thing to assume you are looking for a fight and that may well be why your post was removed.

Some of us here have chosen not to stop eating meat. Although your way of thinking is as valid as any other, it may not be ours. And if you expect us to let you speak your mind, then you should let us speak ours.

Cheers.


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 12, 2011)

You have got to be kidding me. A Doe?????


----------



## tevo (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:


> I would like to know why my post was removed, but the displaying of a dead animal is o.k.  I find this offensive.   Your proud of this?   It is disgusting to see , specially on a photo forum.   Go post this on one of your US gun forums or something.
> But it is typical of the US.  Killing is o.k.



"(PETA folk would do best not opening this one)"

That means, that just MAYBE the OP was considering that some people would be offended, and he gave them fair warning. But tell me, why is it "wrong" to show a dead animal? Deer are hunted. It's a part of US culture - widespread or otherwise. And angrily voicing your opinion on a _photography_ forum doesn't make the animal any less dead. So heed the OP's warning, and don't look at it.


Maybe I'm a plant lover - and the fact that you butcher those poor heads of lettuce for 2/3 meals every day makes me cringe. How disgusting.


----------



## Warren Peace (Nov 12, 2011)

If you all want to kill each other off that is fine, but why is it allowed to be displayed here.  Politics and Religion cant be spoken but dead animals can be posted?   Yeah...you guys are great.  
  The mods are obviously animal killers too.   Guess you all beat your dogs too right?    
This type of crap should be displayed in a hunting, or gun forum, not a photo forum.  Warning or no warning , it is not the place for this type of stuff.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 12, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Warren Peace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I live in Canada, and have no problem with hunting (as long as the end use is for food, etc.). So Warren Peace- please don't generalize, that's not fair to anyone.


----------



## SGorman (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, can't we all get along? lol  Let's put this one into perspective.  Here in the US, we have rights.  We have the right to own firearms.  That is not a requirement, but it is a right.  We have the right to hunt.  We have the right to eat meat.  We also have the right go Vegan.  We have the right to defend ourselves.  We have the right to whatever religion we choose.  We have the right to be gay.  We have the right to be straight.  We have the right to an education.  We have the right to choose our mode of transportation.  We have the right to earn a living, and better our financial lives through merit.  We have the right to opinion and the free speech of it.  We also have the right to hold our tongues when necessary.  Peaceful people do not dictate how others should live.  Coyotes hunt for food, so do some humans.  Some humans hunt for trophy as a sport.  There is a difference, and we have the right to sport such as hunting, fishing, hiking, football, hockey, baseball, ping-pong, climbing, what have you.  As long as you are not abusive to anyone or anything, and you act within the confines of the law, you have that right. If you are an activist, petition the government, you have that right.  Subjecting people to live by your opinion is by no means freedom.  This is the US mindset, in general.  Yes there are those who disagree, but they have that right.  Take it or leave it, but don't take it as an argument.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 12, 2011)

SGorman said:
			
		

> Wow, can't we all get along? lol  Let's put this one into perspective.  Here in the US, we have rights.  We have the right to own firearms.  That is not a requirement, but it is a right.  We have the right to hunt.  We have the right to eat meat.  We also have the right go Vegan.  We have the right to defend ourselves.  We have the right to whatever religion we choose.  We have the right to be gay.  We have the right to be straight.  We have the right to an education.  We have the right to choose our mode of transportation.  We have the right to earn a living, and better our financial lives through merit.  We have the right to opinion and the free speech of it.  We also have the right to hold our tongues when necessary.  Peaceful people do not dictate how others should live.  Coyotes hunt for food, so do some humans.  Some humans hunt for trophy as a sport.  There is a difference, and we have the right to sport such as hunting, fishing, hiking, football, hockey, baseball, ping-pong, climbing, what have you.  As long as you are not abusive to anyone or anything, and you act within the confines of the law, you have that right. If you are an activist, petition the government, you have that right.  Subjecting people to live by your opinion is by no means freedom.  This is the US mindset, in general.  Yes there are those who disagree, but they have that right.  Take it or leave it, but don't take it as an argument.



Love it!


----------



## Warren Peace (Nov 12, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > Warren Peace said:
> ...


----------



## tevo (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:


> If you all want to kill each other off that is fine, but why is it allowed to be displayed here.  Politics and Religion cant be spoken but dead animals can be posted?   Yeah...you guys are great.
> The mods are obviously animal killers too.   Guess you all beat your dogs too right?
> This type of crap should be displayed in a hunting, or gun forum, not a photo forum.  Warning or no warning , it is not the place for this type of stuff.




So just because one person hunts, and mods dont delete the post (because might I add nothing about this post violates the TOS), the mods / other members of this forum kill animals and beat their pets?










Your stupidity baffles me.


----------



## Netskimmer (Nov 12, 2011)

It's amazing really, he/she knows they will be offended if they view the post and yet they view it anyway, then they cry because they are offended. Brilliant, just brilliant. I admit I posted a less than friendly response to a thread depicting bullfighting so I am guilty of this to some degree but I kept my objection short and mostly tasteful. I have to say what I find most offensive it the sweeping generalizations and culture bashing. If you feel you must say something, then say it and be prepared to take the heat (I was) and then move on.


----------



## SGorman (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmph.... Does this need to be another pet thread?




Spooky Portrait by gormanimagery, on Flickr




Hecanfitinmymouth by gormanimagery, on Flickr


----------



## mommy-medic (Nov 12, 2011)

While I personally don't care for hunting and don't like the taste of venison, I see absolutely nothing wrong with hunting for food! How that deer was killed was a heck of a lot more humanely than any pork or beef found in the grocery store was ever treated, handled, or killed. I'm not some PETA activist or anything, and I'm all about eating meat- I'm just saying if some wants to argue the "that's so barbaric and inhumane" route they should look at how slaughterhouses work. *Shudder*

Oh, and I love the reddit reference. Hehehehhehe.

To the Op- congrats and I love the gun!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 12, 2011)

My take away is that someone feels strongly that this photo forum is not a forum for the OP's topic despite that is included in a Off Topic area. Let them feel strongly about that if they wish, its their opinion and they are entitled to it.:flower:


----------



## Warren Peace (Nov 12, 2011)

I get yall like killing.  It is all over the news.   I still dont get why this is allowed to be posted here, and it is ok.  Off topic or not.   Politics and Religion are not approved of, but posting a dead animal is?   .


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 12, 2011)

I think you are reading a bit to much into it...


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 12, 2011)

Considering when I grew up we had so little money that we grew our own fruits and veggies, froze and canned everything for winter and hunted deer and bear for our survival, I am actually quite offended that someone would generalize SO much. Was my family kind to animals? Yes, very much so. Did my family hunt while drunk? Never. Generalizing is hurtful no matter what side of the 'fence' you are on. Not all gay men are effeminate. Not all homeschoolers are nerds and wear jumpers. Prejudice goes both ways, and Warren Peace you are very guilty of it with your posts. My advice is to stay out of the off topic chat if you want to learn more about photography and leave the other conversations alone if you are so easily offended. You can NOT judge a person by one action or photo.

SGorman, you ROCK! I home school my boys and we just studied the Bill of Rights. I am SO reading your post to them Monday.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:
			
		

> I get yall like killing.  It is all over the news.   I still dont get why this is allowed to be posted here, and it is ok.  Off topic or not.   Politics and Religion are not approved of, but posting a dead animal is?   You people are phucked.



Ignorance is bliss......


----------



## fotoshooter (Nov 12, 2011)

snowbear said:


> I got my first deer with a Chevy TrailBlazer.



I got my first one with a .54 cal black powder rifle years ago.. my second fell to a slug from a .458 castle mag scoped hand gun.


----------



## marmots (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:


> It is all over the news


----------



## swampmonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

*I hunt deer,wild boars,ducks,gators,squirels,and the rabbit.....damn it feels good to be an American ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and sometimes i kick my*dog (but dont tell anyone,some people frawn on that)


----------



## tevo (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:
			
		

> I get yall like killing.  It is all over the news.   I still dont get why this is allowed to be posted here, and it is ok.  Off topic or not.   Politics and Religion are not approved of, but posting a dead animal is?   You people are phucked.



Okay Al Gore, so you've never stepped on a bug in your life, have you?


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Nov 12, 2011)

It is the thrill of the moment that may be a problem for some.  Did the OP feel the thrill of the kill the moment he pulled the trigger and knew he had bagged the deer?  If so, was it a thrill knowing that his family would have food to eat and would not starve in the coming winter?  Or was it a thrill based solely on killing?  There is a difference.  Is it a bloodsport?  Is there a thrill in simply hunting a prey?  Or, is it simply hunting for absolute necessity?  There is a difference.

I am from Texas and I have been around hunting all my life, even though I do not participate in it.  I get no thrill in killing things.  Some people do.  And some people can justify their need for killing in all sorts of ways.


----------



## cguron (Nov 12, 2011)

cruelty towards any living being is not a human trait.


----------



## Netskimmer (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:


> I get yall like killing.  It is all over the news.   I still dont get why this is allowed to be posted here, and it is ok.  Off topic or not.   *Politics and Religion are not approved of, but posting a dead animal is?*   You people are phucked.



Where are you getting this from? I've seen threads with pics of Muslims praying and of mosques, of Christians and churches, there was a cool series where a guy used light painting to detail a cross. I've seen pics of Occupy and Tea party protests and so much more here. We have plenty of civilized conversations and debates here about many controversial subjects. It's not until some narrow minded fascist like you that thinks their opinion is gospel and spews disgust and anyone who dares to disagree comes along that things go sideways.

Oh, and btw this is an international forum with mods from various countries so it really doesn't make sense to bash U.S. culture based on what you THINK is done inappropriately here. Not that it matters, I'm sure unimportant things like facts and logic are lost on you anyway.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:


> I get yall like killing.  It is all over the news.   I still dont get why this is allowed to be posted here, and it is ok.  Off topic or not.   Politics and Religion are not approved of, but posting a dead animal is?   .



The ironic part is, you are the only one making it a political discussion...which, like you said, isn't allowed here, which is probably why your posts were removed.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow. Just came back to this after a long day. What a cluster****. To those who get it, thanks. It was a great experience.  My family will be fed for months. To warren peace still preaching from atop its soapbox....  The ironies a numerous with your complaints threats and parallels. And for the record, my dog enjoys an abuse free life that most humans would envy.   If you don't like it, just ignore it.  Oh yeah, and have a nice night!  I have to go to bed now. Tomorrow I'm taking the kids and we're going to go butcher a pig.  I'm sure it will be delicious.


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, this turned to shyt , didn't it?
Personally I'm guilty of hunting, fishing and the likes. As I grew older, I saw no need to take life. I never felt good about Killing an animal. So I gave it up many years ago.
What gets me is some hunters do it for bragging rights and have 0 respect for anything that doesn't walk on two legs , and aid in destroying this world.
If I still hunted, I would NEVER post a photo of a measly DOE, with my chest poked out like I just accomplished something. A 12 point Buck, or better yet a Boone and Crockett score, maybe.
But a Doe????????

The other thing that gets me is that some hunters act like they are doing the animal population a favor, as if they can take care of nature by thinning the herd, better than nature can take care of nature.
Millions of years worth of all types of Animals before man ever walked this planet, but now that we're here..........look out..........Screw mother nature, we can do it better. Right?
Say?? Who's going to thin out the 7 billion, overpopulated,  human being herd?

Anyway, as long as I can afford a hamburger, I'll let someone else do the killing. If I ever have to do it to feed myself, and sustain life, I will.
Until then, I like animals, I like seeing them in their natural environment. ALIVE and well.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 13, 2011)

Warren Peace said:


> I get yall like killing.  It is all over the news.   I still dont get why this is allowed to be posted here, and it is ok.  Off topic or not.   Politics and Religion are not approved of, but posting a dead animal is?   .



Did I see you react that strongly to photos of food? Or was there never a food photo that included some kind of meat?

You're a fool.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 13, 2011)

Unless you are a strict vegetarian, don't wear animal products (leather) or consume in any form animal by-products shut your f^c&ing mouth you hypocrite.


 Hunters are the worlds LEADING conservationists and fight for the preservation of lands to ensure the future of species that otherwise would be extinct due to the propagation of those that would use the land for development.

Hunting for flesh is what man should be doing, not going to the supermarket and buying a styrofoam package of meat they let some other human raise in a pen and slaughter. I don't kill for fun. I  thank the animal for giving it's life so I can eat/feed my family.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 13, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Unless you are a strict vegetarian, don't wear animal products (leather) or consume in any form animal by-products shut your f^c&ing mouth you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Hunters are the worlds LEADING conservationists and fight for the preservation of lands to ensure the future of species that otherwise would be extinct due to the propagation of those that would use the land for development.
> ...



You have got to be kidding me. The average hunter is to some degree (thee are way too many deer in the world) but there are still plenty of hunters who kill for the thrill, who kill animals that are protected, etc, etc.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 13, 2011)

I should have said Hunting Organizations, not the individuals. Culling is another benefit as you mention. 

Just to qualify, I was a pro fisherman for ~20 years. I belong to the Golden Gate Fisherman's Society, one of many organizations that fought for the preservation and propagation of Salmon species on the California coast.


AND, I don't consider people who poach or kill for thrill alone hunters.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 13, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> ...I don't consider people who poach or kill for thrill alone hunters.



You may not but they are hunters nonetheless.

And, of course, there is the problem of people who poach for survival... Just because some people in the First World who eat plenty enough have decided that those in the Third World, who don't, should stop hunting, those 3rd Worlders may not be in the wrong just because they hunt protected species. they actually NEED to eat.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 13, 2011)

as long as it's not for thrill alone 

Anyway, back to the OP and his first kill and to those who find it unappetizing, if you prefer to let someone else do the slaughtering so you can enjoy the meat, that's fine but don't go ewww because a man or woman takes matters into their own hands. 

To deny the thrill of providing for your needs solely with skill is to deny your own heritage.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, and lightspeed...Yes. A Doe.  Some places in the state, that's all you are allowed to hunt depending on the tag.  In this case it was hunters choice. I could care less about a trophy. I don't care how big the antlers are, I'm more interested in food for my family. Given the choice between a 12 point Buck and a Doe, id take the doe any day...... It's tastier.  And for the record, I am proud. I did accomplish something. My family will be fed for months, and the hide was donated to a group that turns it into gloves for the homeless.... But that's not really the point now is it?  You just wanted to get your troll in with warren.  And yes, this did turn to ****. Glad you took the opportunity to pile on.


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 13, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Oh, and lightspeed...Yes. A Doe.  Some places in the state, that's all you are allowed to hunt depending on the tag.  In this case it was hunters choice. I could care less about a trophy. I don't care how big the antlers are, I'm more interested in food for my family. Given the choice between a 12 point Buck and a Doe, id take the doe any day...... It's tastier.  And for the record, I am proud. I did accomplish something. My family will be fed for months, and the hide was donated to a group that turns it into gloves for the homeless.... But that's not really the point now is it?  You just wanted to get your troll in with warren.  And yes, this did turn to ****. Glad you took the opportunity to pile on.




Seriously? You think I'm trolling you because I voiced a simple opinion?
Your family will be fed for months on a single Doe???????????
Yes Ok I can tell you really never hunted or killed a deer before.
I'm not trolling you. I don't care what you do. I'm not here to worry and lose sleep over what you do.
And for the record, " what are you proud of? You keep beating your chest about feeding your family, like you and the entire clan are starving to death, while I can clearly see from your photo that you're not anywhere near starving or malnourished.
If anything, it wouldn't hurt you to miss a few meals here and there. Perhaps more than a few. As far as your being the great conservationist because you killed an animal. Give it a rest. You're not.

 I voiced a simple opinion. I don't expect EVERYONE to be like me, think like me, or live their lives based on me.
I'm just as guilty of hunting as you............probably 100 times more guilty. Oh wait......I think I already explained my position.
Now, I didn't want to get nasty with you. That's not why I'm here. Think of it as firing a shot. You missed, I fired back.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 13, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Seriously? You think I'm trolling you because I voiced a simple opinion?
> .



Nope. You can voice your opinion all you want. I think you are trolling because you are being a complete asshat about it, and taking personal shots........

Kind of like this.



LightSpeed said:


> If anything, it wouldn't hurt you to miss a few meals here and there. Perhaps more than a few.



Ahhhh.... the fat joke. Nothing on earth quite like it. Delivered like a "bullet" as you say from the anonymity of the intrawebz. :er:

Get over yourself.


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 13, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? You think I'm trolling you because I voiced a simple opinion?
> ...



Just making a point. ( that you conveniently edited out) ...I mean I don't know what you're talking about.
And it wasn't a joke. But it's now turning into one, isn't it.
Sorry if I hurt your feelings. I may have over stated my point a bit.


----------



## terri (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, you've all managed to trash the thread at this point.    Another mod removed a single comment, but that action should not have egged you all on in this fashion.    sheesh!

Closed.


----------

